# York, UK CCO (Designer Outlet)



## MrsB (Aug 28, 2011)

I couldn't see an individual thread for this store so I thought I'd start one. I'm going for the first time on Tuesday :eyelove:  Has anyone been recently and if so what stock was available? Also there seems to be a lot of info on US prices but not so much on UK ones. I'll update this thread with the prices I see on Tuesday


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 28, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Has anyone been recently and if so what stock was available? Also there seems to be a lot of info on US prices but not so much on UK ones. I'll update this thread with the prices I see on Tuesday


	ooohh cool! i was thinking about going the following week because me and hubby have some time off work together. let me know if there are lots of pigments! hee hee!


----------



## ahoythere (Aug 29, 2011)

Let me know what you find!  I just recently moved to the UK and have yet to go to a CCO here.  I am thinking about making a pilgrimage to the one in Portsmouth this week, and I am happy to report back if we can start a new thread for that one as well.....
  	Or maybe start a fresh "CCOs In the UK thread"?


----------



## MrsB (Aug 29, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> ooohh cool! i was thinking about going the following week because me and hubby have some time off work together. let me know if there are lots of pigments! hee hee!


   I shall make every effort to keep in mind what they have, I may snap a few phone pics to refresh my memory  from what I've heard CCOs can be quite hit and miss so hopefully this visit will be a hit


----------



## MrsB (Aug 29, 2011)

ahoythere said:


> Let me know what you find!  I just recently moved to the UK and have yet to go to a CCO here.  I am thinking about making a pilgrimage to the one in Portsmouth this week, and I am happy to report back if we can start a new thread for that one as well.....
> Or maybe start a fresh "CCOs In the UK thread"?


   I think that would be useful. I don't think there has been many recent updates for any of th UK stores


----------



## MrsB (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey ladies    Back from my little York jaunt, I am very pleased with my little haul    I got:   Mineralised satin finish liquid foundation nc20 Band of roses blush Her blooming cheek blush Vile violet eyeshadow Vainglorious eyeshadow Bright future eyeshadow Bitter eyeshadow  Sweet and punchy eyeshadow Sun and sand eyeshadow   I seen a row of pigments, lots of perm, and pro eyeshadows, mineral eyeshadows, three types of blush - band of roses, her blooming cheek, hounourtonnes of mineralised powder foundations, lots of kits from tartan tale, lots of prolong wear lip pies, hello kitty compacts, only one paint pot, magically cool powders from VV, a few cremesheens, lots of lipglassses.   I seen items in all of those from:  Venomous villains  Style warriors Dame edna  Tartan tale Hello kitty Dare to wear To the beach  :encore:


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 15, 2012)

*York CCO what i saw*

Hey all, for anyone wondering what they have at the York CCO.
  	I bought - 

  	Antique green pig
  	Mauvement pig
  	Bright Fuchsia wonder woman pig
  	lady justice quad ww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	crazy cool es
  	juxt es
  	lala es
  	sky blue es
  	mineralize spf15 foundation
  	warm thrillseekers tin
  	white jeanius es
  	golden crown es
  	superslick in defiantly feline
  	ming blue nailpolish

  	What else i saw

  	going bananas es
  	golden rod es
  	free to be es
  	creme de violet es
  	bloodline pig
  	later pig
  	family crest pig
  	violet pig
  	grape pig
  	brash and bold pig
  	old gold pig
  	pink bronze pig
  	too dolly quad
  	all jeanius eyeshadows
  	all tartan tale eyeshadows
  	lots of tri-mineralize es
  	tartan tin with nail varnishes
  	marine ww pig

  	thats all i can remember  definitely worth a trip,  i have my reciept if anyone needs to know prices x


----------

